# Rucksack oder Hüfttasche



## wasgonia (13. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich ja jetzt bald mein neues MTB bekomme und mit dem Mountainbike anfange...
Ja ich kann Fahrrad fahren, kratze an der 40 Ende diesen Jahres und ja ich will mich langsam an das Thema MTB herantasten, wer weiss, wo die Reise hingeht.

So jetzt die große Frage:

Rucksack oder Hüfttasche?

Also nach Recherche hier etwas detaillierter:

Variante A: 1 Trinkflasche mit 750ml im Halter und einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase ca. 2-3L dazu mit ca. 16 L Stauraum
Vorteil: viel Platz für alles, Rückenprotektor im Rucksack
Nachteil: der Rücken ist nicht frei
Aktuelle Tendenz hier: Deuter Attack 16L, da ich das Tragesystem von meinem Wanderrucksack kenne.

Variante B: 2 Trinkflaschen mit 750ml in 2 Haltern und eine Hüfttasche mit Möglichkeit 1,5L Trinkblase + 3 L Stauraum
Vorteil: Rücken frei
Nachteil: limitiert auf 3 Liter Flüssigkeit
Aktuelle Tendenz: Evoc Hip Bag Pro / Deuter Pulse Three

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich am Anfang nicht jetzt die Mega Touren machen werde, eher so 2-3 Stunden maximal.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Brauche ich einen Rucksack unbedingt oder kann ich am Anfang auf die Belastung verzichten?
Reichen im Notfall 1,5 Liter Flüssigkeit?

Ich danke euch im Voraus für eure Erfahrungen und Anregungen

Sonnige Grüße

Michael


----------



## Toolkid (13. September 2020)

Kommt drauf an was du bevorzugst.
Bzgl. Wasserkonsum: Effektiv kannst du nicht mehr als 800-900ml pro Stunden absorbieren. Der Überschuss sammelt sich im entweder im Magen oder in der Blase. 

BTW nur weil man Radfahren kann, kann man noch lange nicht richtig MTB fahren. Da gibt es ganz eigene Techniken die einem das Fahren erheblich erleichtern und sicherer machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (13. September 2020)

wasgonia schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich ja jetzt bald mein neues MTB bekomme und mit dem Mountainbike anfange...
> Ja ich kann Fahrrad fahren, kratze an der 40 Ende diesen Jahres und ja ich will mich langsam an das Thema MTB herantasten, wer weiss, wo die Reise hingeht.
> ...



Beides. Für lange Touren nehme ich den EVOC FR Trail. Für kürzere Touren bis 2h und Bikepark die EVOC Hipbag.


----------



## Mountain77 (13. September 2020)

Hier noch ein ausführlicher Test zur hip bag:








						Das beste MTB Hip Bag 2020 – 24 Hüfttaschen im Test
					

Hip Bag, Hip Pack, Hüfttasche, Bum Bag – egal wie ihr sie nennt, sie sind beliebter denn je. Wir haben 24 Modelle für euch im Test.




					enduro-mtb.com
				



Hab noch den Deuter Attack und nen Camelbak für Touren, liebäugel aber gerade mit der Deuter Pulse Three, würde diese aber ohne Trinksack nutzen.


----------



## vitaminc (13. September 2020)

Ich habe Rucksäcke von 18 bis 30 Liter und die Evoc Hip Bag Pro.
Wenn ich noch nichts davon hätte, dann würde ich mir einen 18 Liter Rucksack kaufen. Damit kann man problemlos ganze Tagesausflüge machen, auch im Herbst/Winter wenn man etwas mehr Kram (Wechselklamotten) mitnehmen will.

Ein HipBag hätte mir für einige Touren zu wenig Volumen. Für die gewöhnliche Feierabendroute (2-3std) ist es jedoch ne gute Option.


----------



## subdiver (21. September 2020)

Für die Feierabendrunde habe ich den Deuter Road One mit Trinkblase.
Da geht Schlauch, Pumpe, Minitool usw. rein.









						deuter Road One | Rennrad-Rucksack: leicht & aerodynamisch
					

deuter Road One: minimalistischer Rennrad-Rucksack ✔ ideal für Touren mit dem Rennrad ✔ mit Brustgurt & atmungsaktiven Schulterträgern ✔ PFC-frei.




					www.deuter.com
				




Für Tagestouren habe ich im Sommer den Deuter Race
und im Frühjahr, Herbst den Deuter Compact 12,
jeweils mit Trinkblase.

Ich würde keinen Bag mit Trinkblase etc. mit dem Gewicht
beim Biken auf den Hüften haben wollen.


----------



## Der_Dude55 (21. September 2020)

Würde den Rucksack nehmen und bei Bedarf irgendwann das Hip Pack. 
Einen Rucksack braucht man mMn einfach beim Biken. Das Hip Pack ist "Luxus" bzw. Spielerei 
Habe auch beides und würde eher auf das Hip Pack verzichten als auf den Rucksack.


----------



## Podium40 (25. September 2020)

Ich habe auch beides, und ich würde aber wenn ich wählen müsste den Rucksack vorziehen. habe den Deuter Superbike 18 EXP.
Ich finde nicht das der mich an irgendwas behindert. Am Abend für die schnelle Runde nehme ich das Hipbag


----------



## Pipo1807 (27. September 2020)

Ich würde auch immer zum Rucksack greifen:

1. 2-3 Liter Trinkblase
2. Mehr Platz für Werkzeug und Ersatzteile
3. Platz für Wechselklamotten
4. Je nach Rucksack integrierter Rückenprotektor


----------



## Hannes106 (28. September 2020)

Servus,

wenn es wirklich mal länger werden sollte (Tagestouren) dann mit Rucksack und 3 Liter Blase. 

Ansonsten (1-3Std Touren) fahre ich nur mit dem Camelback Repack LR 4 (1,5Lite Blase).  Finde ich persönlich viel angenehmer zu fahren, da der Rücke frei ist. Am Anfang dachte ich dass man die Hüfttasche sehr merkt, vor allem am Trail. Aber man merkt sie gar nicht. 

Grüße
Hannes


----------



## alteoma301 (28. September 2020)

Ich habe auch den evoc FR trail und die evoc hipbag pro. Hier meine Erfahrungen:

Der rucksack ist für tagestouren gut (auch wenn er dafür fast zu groß ist) und hat einen Rückenprotektor (brauchst du sowas überhaupt, wenn du grad mit mtb anfänst?). Wasser kann man hier ohne Ende reinmachen. An heissen Tagen kann es schon mal sein, dass man 6 L Wasser auf einer Tour trinkt. Wenn man weiß, dass es auf der tour keine quellen gibt (selten), muss man das eben selber mitnehmen. Ansonsten mache ich da einfach die 3 L Blase voll und freue mich, wenn ich noch reserven habe, wenn ich wieder unten ankomme.

Beim hipbag ist das coole, dass es wirklich so klein ist, dass es kaum stört. Ich habe Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Gaskartuschen, manchmal ne kleine Pumpe, Handy, Kohle, Hausschlüssel und Müsliriegel drin. Wenn du das Hipbag ohne Wasserblase fährst wirst du es kaum bemerken - das ist wirklich bemerkenswert 
Wenn du 1,5L wasser reinmachst ist es ziemlich schwer und auch ein bisschen unangenehm. Sobald du aber den ersten halben liter getrunken hast ist es wieder richtig angenehm und man merkt es nicht. Bergab merkst du das hipbag sowieso nie. Bergauf durch die gekrümmte Haltung schon eher mal. Was beim hipbag doof ist, ist dass du keine jacke reinbekommst, wenn du eine Wasserblase drin hast. Im sommer ok. Auf meinen hometrails auch OK. Im Gebirge nicht so OK. 
Ich würde dir einen leichten rucksack empfehlen. Am besten ohne Protektor. Der ist nur schwer und steif und wenn du nicht Enduro oder anderweitig schnell/brutal fährst brauchst du sowas meiner meinung nach kaum. Ein satz leichte Knieschoner sind da VIEL besser investiertes geld/gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo1807 (29. September 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Der Rucksack [...] hat einen Rückenprotektor (brauchst du sowas überhaupt, wenn du grad mit mtb anfänst?)



Meiner Meinung nach: JA!
Stürzen kann man immer und aus meiner Erfahrung heraus (ich habe während meiner Ausbildung mehrere Wochen/Monate auf einer Station für Querschnittsgelähmte gearbeitet) kann ein Sturz aus dem Stand schon reichen um sich das Rückenmark zu verletzen. 

Davon abgesehen gibt der Protektor ein zusätzliches Gefühl von Sicherheit, sodass man sich auch eher mal an eine schwierige/steile Abfahrt heran traut (so geht es mir zumindest)


----------



## below (29. September 2020)

+1 für den Rucksack

-1 für das:


Pipo1807 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gibt der Protektor ein zusätzliches Gefühl von Sicherheit, sodass man sich auch eher mal an eine schwierige/steile Abfahrt heran traut (so geht es mir zumindest)



Fahrtechnik und Selbstbewusstsein sollte dir die Sicherheit für schwierige Stellen geben, nicht der Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor


----------



## Pipo1807 (29. September 2020)

below schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik und Selbstbewusstsein sollte dir die Sicherheit für schwierige Stellen geben, nicht der Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor


Keine Frage, ohne Fahrtechnik geht es nicht, aber auch diese muss irgendwo her kommen und wenn ich immer nur Waldautobahn fahre, weil ich "Angst" habe, dann kann sich an meiner Technik auch nichts verbessern. 
Ich sage ja nicht, kauf dir einen Rückenprotektor und nächste Jahr fährst du dann die Rampage. Aber der Protektor kann das Selbstbewusstsein genug steigern um über den eigenen Schatten zu springen und sich einfach mal etwas zu trauen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. September 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Beim hipbag ist das coole, dass es wirklich so klein ist, dass es kaum stört.



Wie verhält sich das Hipbag bei (kleinen) Sprüngen?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. September 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das Hipbag bei (kleinen) Sprüngen?


Selbst mit voller 1.5l Blase völlig unauffällig. Zumindest der Evoc Pro


----------



## alteoma301 (29. September 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> rad_fan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie verhält sich das Hipbag bei (kleinen) Sprüngen?
> ...



Sehe ich genau so. Ich jucke gerne mal über baumstämme oder große Löcher. Und Wenn es im Trail mal einen Sprung oder einen Double gibt nehme ich den natürlich auch mit. Das HipBag Pro ist dabei absolut unauffällig. Da merkt man nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmodrehtdurch (29. September 2020)

Ich kann mich hier nur anschließen: 

Versuche es doch anfangs nur mit dem Hipbag, wenn du sowieso mit kleineren Touren startest. Ich besitze auch beides und bevorzuge tatsächlich den Rucksack, meistens aber nur, weil ich Tagestouren mache. 
Du merkst relativ schnell wie dein Wasserverbrauch ist und ob du mit Hipbag klarkommst oder mehr brauchst. 

Aus Erfahrung bleibt es sicher nicht nur bei einer Option 😁

Viel Erfolg beim Durchstarten!


----------



## fone (7. Oktober 2020)

wasgonia schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich ja jetzt bald mein neues MTB bekomme und mit dem Mountainbike anfange...
> Ja ich kann Fahrrad fahren, kratze an der 40 Ende diesen Jahres und ja ich will mich langsam an das Thema MTB herantasten, wer weiss, wo die Reise hingeht.
> ...



Rucksack! (Kann man immer und auch zu anderen Zwecken brauchen. Hip-bag - not so much.)
Gerade am Anfang kann man auch mal ein Teil mehr mitnehmen, wenn man sich noch nicht sicher ist, was man wirklich alles braucht.




Nur weil man "Mountainbike fährt" kann man noch lange nicht Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## LuckZero (7. Oktober 2020)

Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase MTB All Mountain 4 l / 1,5 l Wasser
					

Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase MTB All Mountain 4 l / 1,5 l Wasser. Mit dieser Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase hast du auf deinen MTB-Touren das Nötigste dabei, und das ohne Rucksack. Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




das Ding ist super und man hat nicht viel Geld versenkt wenn einem die Hüfttasche nix taugt.


----------



## alteoma301 (7. Oktober 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Nur weil man "Mountainbike fährt" kann man noch lange nicht Fahrrad fahren.


Hmmm. Ich kann fahrrad fahren seit ich 4 bin. Mama hat es mir damals beigebracht. Aber kann ich auch wirklich 'mountainbike fahren'? 'smacht halt spass, aber ob man es kann ist immer relativ, ne


----------



## specialbiker07 (3. November 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Für die Feierabendrunde habe ich den Deuter Road One mit Trinkblase.
> Da geht Schlauch, Pumpe, Minitool usw. rein.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

das sehe ich genauso.

Ich habe für längere Touren den Evoc FR Enduro 16 L. 
Zusätzlicher Vorteil: Der hat einen integrierten Rückenprotektor.

Bei kürzeren Touren reichen mir die 2 Flaschenhalter am Rad.

LG


----------



## alteoma301 (3. November 2020)

willkommen im forum, @specialbiker07


----------



## Martinwurst (3. November 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ich kann fahrrad fahren seit ich 4 bin. Mama hat es mir damals beigebracht. Aber kann ich auch wirklich 'mountainbike fahren'? 'smacht halt spass, aber ob man es kann ist immer relativ, ne


Wenn deine Mama Mountainbike fahren kann, dann ja


----------



## alteoma301 (3. November 2020)

uroma301 kann sogar richtig shredden, mann.


----------

